# Forked Thread: Finland looking for group



## Mondenkind (Dec 2, 2008)

Forked from: Finland looking for group 



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> Sorry for not answering. Have been busy. But no use telling just me where you'll be living as I said in the earlier post, I'm looking for a group too. Nonetheless, Salo is pretty far away from me but I do know a group that's nearby there. I'll ask the GM if she has free spot in the group and let you know
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, they're playing Shadowrun currently.




I never played it before but i read some novells.
A female Game master, not new, but i have not really often met another one then me.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 8, 2008)

Seems like you accidentally clicked "Fork to New Thread" button last time insted of "QUOTE". Try to avoid that .

Anyways, it seems that the friend of mine already has more players in her group than she's comfortable with, so she doesn't want to take on another one. Sorry


----------



## Mondenkind (Dec 8, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Seems like you accidentally clicked "Fork to New Thread" button last time insted of "QUOTE". Try to avoid that .
> 
> Anyways, it seems that the friend of mine already has more players in her group than she's comfortable with, so she doesn't want to take on another one. Sorry



Did you have other ideas how to meat gamers.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 8, 2008)

No, not really apart from the usual. At least not out there. You could check the local gamestores if they have backroom gaming area. I know two such places but neither helps much in your case since they are both well over 150km away. Other in Porvoo and the other in Tampere.

There is also a chain called Fantasiapelit. Those are the only real RPG stores in Finland and they have stores around the country in the big cities, the closest to Salo being in Turku. I don't know about the others but the one in Helsinki has a gaming room attached and there's usually some people playing after office hours.


----------



## Mondenkind (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you for your help, but i found no game store here.
Can you translate me the word roleplaying game. I try to use the internet for searching, but I have still problems with Suomi.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 9, 2008)

"Roolipeli". Or "Roolipelit" in plural. 

And here's the webpage for the Fantasiapelit chain incase you're interested: Fantasiapelit - Roolipelit, lautapelit, korttipelit, manga, sarjakuva, miniatyyrit ynnä muut pelit ja tarvikkeet


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 9, 2008)

> I try to use the internet for searching, but I have still problems with Suomi.




Hah! Don't worry about that. You actually need to be born to Finland in order to learn the language "well". Some study claimed that finnish is one of the top 5 hardest language to learn in the world. So unless it's your native language, you propably won't ever get the grasp of all the affixes and their exceptions


----------



## Mondenkind (Dec 9, 2008)

Muhaha, I found Prince Valiant in Suomi.
Thanks for the words *G* I try to find something.
The last au pair here left me contacts to people from the church.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 10, 2008)

So you're staying as an au pair? It's safe to assume you'll be in Finland at least until next summer then? If so, you should check Ropecon. Ropecon 2008 | Main / HomePage

Finland's only actual Roleplayin convention. Their page doesn't yet have anything on next year's con, but I thought to give you an advance heads up, so you know where to look.


----------



## DrMabuse (Dec 14, 2008)

Hei,

You could try a flyer mondenkind. Sounds funny, but it often works. You might have to be more concrete about possible gaming times and which game you want to play. I often found groups that way, but I did not try it in Finland till yet. I am searching myself for a group, but in Helsinki. Sorry. 
I also have the little language problems. Finnish can be a terrible language sometimes. Sometimes terrible interesting and nice , and sometimes terrible frustrating and difficult. 

BR


----------

